# What to do in Birmingham ?



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I know Jeeves is from Birmigham, any one else ? Ill be going on the 5th for the UFC and staying over, probably go the Bullring in the day before the fights need some recommendations of hotels to look at, bars / restaurants etc... cheers Laaaaars


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Same here, for one reason or another im embarrassed to say iv never made a UFC event, work commitments and people backing out are main reasons.

But im determined to make this one so am taking the girlfriend who actually been nagging me all year to take her if an event pops up ...

will defo stay the night so need to know what Englands second city has to offer ??


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Bars .. Nuvo bar is the only bar i ever go to, and a few in Brindley Place

Jewellery qaurter is nice too, the queens arms , good pub

*though the mailbox has some awesome bars and restaurants! If your goin with the missus, avoid the top floor as its got harvey nicks .. Theres millers in there for a good steak, a japanese tapinyaki place, and a few others .. I love that place, especially the nandos

Rustica in jewellery qaurter for italian food

Purnells for Nice traditional food, more for u and the missus, quality food

If you like indian food, 10mins taxi to hagley road .. Akbar's is awesome!*

Book everything you want to do though, even cinemas n restaraunts ..

Places get so packed up

Best night clubs to hit are in the arcadian (broad street has a few decent places) .. Nuvo bar is just off broad street

If you're staying the night, dont stay near the LG, its quite out the way, stay in the city, then either catch a train from New street to the arena, or drive down

Real cheapest is the etap (looks dirty though) in city centre, a few premir inns , travel lodge if youre not too bothered, think ive seen 1 in the bullring.. Radisson if you have Â£100 a night .. The hyatt has some cheapish rooms if u book early, mint hotel in brindley place, theres meant to be a nice hotel in the mailbox .On hageley road theres a place called menzies, pretty cheap, briar rose in city centre is meant to be ok

There are a few musems (motorcycle one i believe here too) , ballet, check whats going on at the theatres?

Entertainment wise .. Star City, loadsa typical food places , cinema, climbin wall, 36 holes mini golf, bowling etc

Teamworks karting if you go with the lads, *sea life centre if with kids too.

Legs11 and spearmint rhino ? 

3 football clubs to go watch*

If you're bored by yourself, feel free to hit me up .. Ill probably be stalkin dana .. I only live 10 mins from city centre, 2mins off broad street .. Or in nandos, or at bjj/mma (2mins off broad street)

Anything else u want to know feel free to ask


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for that my man


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep that was great help Jeevan cheers !

think i said in different post that i sorted good tickets and staying at raddison blu which is more in the city i believe. The misses is working a nightshift Friday night so is planning on few hours sleep in Hotel in afternoon so i even got a few hours to myself in the day .... not sure to hit the hotel gym or hit the bars on my own lol ....

getting tad excited now i will admit .....


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Radisson blu

Like said above, the arcadian on a saturday night is class, has like 4-5 good bars/clubs .. And i promise you, leave your hotel and its less than 2 mins away .. U also get less dickheads there than you do on broad street

There is also legs 11 across the street from arcadian .. If you're bored a 2min walk from arcadian is rileys

The mailbox .. If u can be bothered to drive to hageley road (5mins) .. Go there , quality food n bars .. Its pretty much across the street from you .. There is a cinema about 5mins away

I would have come out and hung out with you if i wasnt goin on holiday though


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

& for anyone who is goin but booking a hotel

I suggest you find a hotel in the city centre, so you can go for a night out too

And park your car at the hotel, go to the main train station (new street) and from there get a train to birmingham airport, get off there,arena is 5-10mins walk


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

slight change of plans once again, the misses has managed to wangle her nightshift so we going up on the friday now, gonna be super hardcore and attend the weigh ins

anyone know any details for this? need tickets etc ?


----------



## MMAallday (Oct 17, 2011)

Jeevan pretty much has it down! If your looking for a meat heavy low cost buffett then the big wok is good, basic seating but at lunch then have loads of meat and they do rast chicken bits, mongolian lamb the lot all for around £6.00 more at night. Not a place for a date but ideal for anyone on a gain. Its in the china town area, near the Arcadian (which has a fair few bars).


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

kristenufclee said:


> Its a beautiful city but i don't do anything there


eh ???????


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

My wifes mate owns a couple of the gay bars if youre interested sweetie.

or is that sweaty?


----------



## kristenufclee (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothing!!

LOL

Because i am from iowa.


----------

